
AT&T misleads customers by updating phones with fake 5G icon - syck
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/7/18172355/att-fake-5g-logo-rolling-out-samsung-lg
======
syck
Is this legal in the US? "That “E” in the “5G” logo is supposed to tip you off
that this isn’t real 5G — just some marketing nonsense."

